# 35's and over



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

This is gonna sound like a really vague question.......

But is it possible to build quality lean muscle unassisted when your 35 and over???

This is possibly a spare of the moment question, but I'm really ****ed off today at the lack of size in my chest, even tho I seem to be able to bench reasonably heavy with good form. I do get days like this from time to time when i get fooked offled off with my shape, but i think that happens to everyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course it is, some of the guys on here 40's / 50's and have cracking physiques.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup just takes a sight longer.

Been at it for two years now, it's taken me that long to knock up a decent build.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

This is the time of your life when you will look your best. If you workout hard and have a good diet. But just be careful of injuries


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

of course it's possible.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Guy in my gym is 61, had a heart attack last year from years of alcohol and smoking.

He's not massive, currently around 8-10% BF and if it wasn't for the loose skin from old age you would assume he was much younger.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The loose skin can be avoided by not losing weight too quickly.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Course it is mate 35 is nothing really but if starting out at 35, theres usually a worse body to start out with than starting younger after all the abuse most lads like to give themselves.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am 42 mate and still trying for it so l bloody hope so !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm 49. I'm lanky and skinny, but at 46 I was pretty tubby. 3 years into a 5 year plan to have a good physique by the time I'm 51. One of the most rewarding things I've ever done ( after having children).


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Life really does get better once you're 40..well unless you get divorced, then its sh!te for a while. 

Honestly, I think that as you get older you train better as you don't feel the need to rush everything.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

He did say 'unassisted' guys. I'm not saying it's not possible but I'll bet most who have replied to this thread so far are using AAS.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, u prob won't get huge but you can get a good physique that can put people 10 years younger to shame. Eat well, train hard, sleep well.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

For me my 30's meant a slowing metabolism which meant my gains went up !!

Down side is more recovery needed and you dont recover from injuries as much

Agree it may be hard if you are starting out at 40 but its never too late !1


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It does get harder the older you get as you injure more easily and you will more than likely have lower testosterone levels than you did in your 20's.

I always seem to be having shoulder issues nowadays which just didn't happen when i was younger.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Of course it is.....

If you want size then train as a bodybuilder. Remember to warm up well particularly rotor cuff elbows knees and back. Stick with it and be consistent.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i got another 13 years until i hit 35 years old get in il be hench, and il be as big a a house lol


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks for the replies fellas!!

i think for me its a couple of things,

most of the people training in my gym are assisted so i seem to be chasing a physique that (at my age) will be v hard to get unassisted,

and also the fact that at the moment my kids are 4 and 2 so not getting the amount of sleep i need to.

some days when i am really tired i become very hard on myself with my training, shape, diet etc.

just have to soldier on tho and hope that this continued hard work will eventually pay off.

am tempted to start a course tho!! prob as everytime i go to the gym i see the results they bring.


----------

